# How to make remote control (hauppauge) work in Gentoo?

## Guest

Everything is working on my computer except for the remote control. Do anyone know how to make it work? Some instructions would be appreciated.

----------

## phaze3k

emerge lirc

Look at the lirc docs (www.lirc.org)

----------

